# has anyone owned these before?



## esob0i (Oct 5, 2008)

Cetopsis Coecutiens

common names Baby Whale Catfish, Blue Shark Catfish, Blue Torpedo Catfish, Blue Whale Catfish, Whale Catfish

i seen these at a store the other day for $30 something each an was kinda wondering if anyone had these before as i read online they are rarely imported


----------



## Nathan43 (Jul 9, 2007)

Never heard of them but they are cool. Seem to get big, but not shovelnose big.


----------



## esob0i (Oct 5, 2008)

Nathan43 said:


> Never heard of them but they are cool. Seem to get big, but not shovelnose big.


yea i know i just wanted to get a little more info on them cause i was thinking of getting them since im restocking my 180 but seems like no one knows to much about them


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

look it up on planet catfish?


----------



## esob0i (Oct 5, 2008)

BRANT13 said:


> look it up on planet catfish?


yea i did thats where i got some of the info from but i wanted to know how are they with other fish an they didnt give me much info lol
i was thinking of putting it in a community tank


----------



## Nathan43 (Jul 9, 2007)

A community of what? Remember, catfish are catfish. Opportunistic feeders and I am sure this is no different.


----------



## NorthShore (Feb 3, 2006)

I saw these at a forum sponsor's shop. They're pretty cool! They seem to eat anything small enough to fit in their mouthes, and they are almost constantly on the go.


----------



## esob0i (Oct 5, 2008)

Nathan43 said:


> A community of what? Remember, catfish are catfish. Opportunistic feeders and I am sure this is no different.


community of cichlids havent really decided on what i wanted to try these with but yea not even sure if i want to get them still still debating


----------



## josmoloco (Aug 23, 2008)

http://www.scotcat.com/factsheets/cetop ... utiens.htm


----------



## JWerner2 (Jul 7, 2008)

I remember growing up in the 80's they were popular.

I dont really see them at all anymore and I always thought they went out the door cause they can be very sensitive fish.


----------



## esob0i (Oct 5, 2008)

josmoloco said:


> http://www.scotcat.com/factsheets/cetopsis_coecutiens.htm


thank you



JWerner2 said:


> I remember growing up in the 80's they were popular.
> 
> I dont really see them at all anymore and I always thought they went out the door cause they can be very sensitive fish.


i seen people with these with oscars an pikes in there with them

i still dont even know if i want to do these kinda seem like a pain an i havent had the extra money to put up two more tanks so i dont ill just pass on these an ask the guy if he can order me some when i have the extra tank up


----------



## JWerner2 (Jul 7, 2008)

Cool, if I recall the reason why they disappeared is cause some shops at least in my area just refused to deal with them cause they are a bit of a responsibility that people dont understand.

Im sure bigger fish like Oscars would be a somewhat suitable tank mate as long as the water is right and taken care of.


----------



## esob0i (Oct 5, 2008)

JWerner2 said:


> Cool, if I recall the reason why they disappeared is cause some shops at least in my area just refused to deal with them cause they are a bit of a responsibility that people dont understand.
> 
> Im sure bigger fish like Oscars would be a somewhat suitable tank mate as long as the water is right and taken care of.


yea thats whats pushing me away from them but then again they dont seem no different then the things i do now to take of my fish so yea

if i were to get them what would you suggest putting them with IF i put them with anything an IF (this is a big IF lol) i get them


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn (Dec 26, 2005)

no one read the bit about them being parasitic, and having a tendency to take chucks out of bigger fish.

the first paragraph of that article states that they've been found to be living inside cavities of red tails and tiger shovelnose catfish. and says to keep a group of them as a species tank in a 6by2by2.

personally their too ugly to be worth having a tank that big to themselves, and their behaviour puts me off.



> if i were to get them what would you suggest putting them with IF i put them with anything an IF (this is a big IF lol) i get them


nothing, for the above reasons.


----------



## esob0i (Oct 5, 2008)

PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn said:


> no one read the bit about them being parasitic, and having a tendency to take chucks out of bigger fish.
> 
> the first paragraph of that article states that they've been found to be living inside cavities of red tails and tiger shovelnose catfish. and says to keep a group of them as a species tank in a 6by2by2.
> 
> ...


yea thats one of the main reasons about the chucks almost everywhere i read they had that part in there and the other reason is i would have a hard time dedicating my 180 to them


----------



## JWerner2 (Jul 7, 2008)

They do kind of look ugly. The slender rear end and the girthy front end with the round face looks like some of the prehistoric fish.

I didnt read that part myself or any of it just cause I doubt I would ever keep them  .


----------



## SidGuppy (Sep 9, 2002)

I love the looks....

Cetopsis coetidens is beyond cool; it's a catfish straight from the defense laboratories of the Pentagon
it positively looks like a missile,something you'd fasten under an F15 tomcat and blow stuff up.

creepy beyond anything else!

but also a real killer! what it doesn't swallow in 1 go, it dismantles. by the bloody chunks, bits and pieces
there's one in a shop in Germany where I often go. 
it now has the tank by itself, but that wasn't the case at first, in the end even the smaller speciesmember went straight to catfish ****....any questions?
:lol:


----------



## esob0i (Oct 5, 2008)

SidGuppy said:


> I love the looks....
> 
> Cetopsis coetidens is beyond cool; it's a catfish straight from the defense laboratories of the Pentagon
> it positively looks like a missile,something you'd fasten under an F15 tomcat and blow stuff up.
> ...


lol you put the nail in the coffin for sure now haha well when i get my stand so i can stack tanks on each shelf i will pick some of these up but for now no room for them an i dont think i want to dedicate my 180 to them or one lol


----------

